# Dog related dissertation on dog services



## Kayleigh Duncombe (Feb 19, 2016)

Please can anyone take their time to fill in my short survey, it will aid massively towards my dissertation completion and success. It won't let me post the survey here, but if you message or email me on [email protected] and i will send the link.

Many thanks,
Kay (a stressed out university student!)


----------



## BoredomBusters (Dec 8, 2011)

Can you PM me the link? I run a group for dog walkers so if it's a decent survey I can share it with them.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

I think you have to make at least 25 posts to be able to insert a link.
If you "write out" the link perhaps we can find it.


----------



## Kayleigh Duncombe (Feb 19, 2016)

It won't let me PM either. Sorry I'm very new to this website!

https:// www. surveymonkey .co.uk /r/PXMX526

if you ignore the spaces it should work! I tried typing it out and it still flagged as a link!


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Kayleigh Duncombe said:


> It won't let me PM either. Sorry I'm very new to this website!
> 
> https:// www. surveymonkey .co.uk /r/PXMX526
> 
> if you ignore the spaces it should work! I tried typing it out and it still flagged as a link!


You need 25 posts to PM and share links.

Here's the link for anyone interested in filling out the survey 
https://www.surveymonkey.co.uk/r/PXMX526


----------



## Kayleigh Duncombe (Feb 19, 2016)

Fleur said:


> You need 25 posts to PM and share links.
> 
> Thank you so much!


----------



## Ownedbymany (Nov 16, 2014)

Is it for professionals or owners? 
Just thinking you may get more of a response posting on dog chat. 

I'll have a look at the survey later tonight.


----------



## Kayleigh Duncombe (Feb 19, 2016)

Ownedbymany said:


> Is it for professionals or owners?
> Just thinking you may get more of a response posting on dog chat.
> 
> I'll have a look at the survey later tonight.


I guess its more aimed at just dog/pet owners in general. But relates to.professionals as well. My trouble is as I'm new on here I can't share the link to other pages/posts! Thank you for your advice and help. Everyone is so nice on here


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Done


----------

